# English spkr. Lawyer Porto



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good lawyer in Porto city for the purchase of an apartment with mortgage ... who is English speaking?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Macroomite said:


> Can anyone recommend a good lawyer in Porto city for the purchase of an apartment with mortgage ... who is English speaking?


Why do you want an English speaking lawyer? Do you just want a chat over a cup of tea? Surely what you want is a good lawyer for the task in hand and a good translator. Always employ people for their primary skill not for any subsidiary abilities.


----------



## Maggy Dampier (Jun 12, 2018)

To correct a common mistake: "translator" means translating the written word (normally only into your mother tongue) and "interpreter" means converting speech, either simultaneously or consecutively. The BBC is always referring to translator instead of interpreter.

Maggy Dampier MITI
Member of the Institute of Translation and Interpreting for more than 20 years.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Maggy Dampier said:


> To correct a common mistake: "translator" means translating the written word (normally only into your mother tongue) and "interpreter" means converting speech, either simultaneously or consecutively. The BBC is always referring to translator instead of interpreter.
> 
> Maggy Dampier MITI
> Member of the Institute of Translation and Interpreting for more than 20 years.


We know, but most people, in their ignorance, use the word 'translator.' So you're just a 'newbie,' then.


----------



## Maggy Dampier (Jun 12, 2018)

No, I was a member before under Maggy Crawford (maiden name) for many years but something went wrong signing in. TM can vouch for me.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I meant professional newbie. This is a multilingual household in both translating and interpreting - m.i.l. for almost 70 years (English, Spanish) and still translates for the US government; SWMBO 40 years tri-lingual (English, French, Spanish) interpreter and translator and a former TV journalist and newscaster (in all three languages I am the new kid on the block with only 30 years experience.


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Baldilocks .. do you mind taking your need for a contest elsewhere please? 

The initial question is not about you.


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Macroomite said:


> Can anyone recommend a good lawyer in Porto city for the purchase of an apartment with mortgage ... who is English speaking?


We just worked with a good lawyer, based in Porto, who speaks very good English. I will PM you his contact info!


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you, I appreciate that. In anticipation ....


----------

